# getting nfs client set up

## squanto

I have a working nfs server, I know that it works because when I run redhat I  can mount nfs and read and write files to the server.  I would like to get nfs setup on my new Gentoo install, but I am having trouble.

The only things I have found to help me is the NFS How-to at linux.org.

It says to edit my startup scripts to include rpc.statd portmap quotad lockd and such, but I am not sure which script they mean.

Could someone let me know, I am going to continue to search for it, but a quick little help for getting nfs up and going would help me out alot.

Thanks,

Andrew

----------

## Nitro

To start up portmap you can run: 

```
/etc/init.d/portmap start
```

To make portmap start everytime you start your computer:

```
rc-update add portmap default
```

If you need anymore help, let us know.

----------

## squanto

I will try this out.

Thanks a bunch.

Andrew

----------

## squanto

I did :

rc-update add portmap default

rc-update add nfsmount default

rc-update add netmount default

and added my nfs mount lines to /etc/fstab

Just to let others know, and I am currently listening to my mp3s over nfs.

I had some issues with the ownership of the mounted files, but I solved that by creating a new user and modding the permissions.

Should I have not added both netmount and nfsmount? or is it ok to do this?

I am on a college network and like to mount smb shares as well, so I would think that this is ok.

Thanks a bunch, Gentoo is cool.

Andrew

----------

## Nitro

 *squanto wrote:*   

> Just to let others know, and I am currently listening to my mp3s over nfs. 

 

Me too!  I used to listen to them with samba in windows, but I gave the X windows a second shot with Gentoo and haven't booted to windows in a while.   Of course, I'm not aware of a way to copy MP3s on to my Creative Nomad II from linux (yet).

----------

## pizen

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> Of course, I'm not aware of a way to copy MP3s on to my Creative Nomad II from linux (yet).

 

Which type?  If you have a Nomad II MG (like me) you can just use nomad-tool ( http://www.swiss.ai.mit.edu/~cph/nomad.php ).  It works wonderfully well.  I'm going to write a graphical front-end to it when my class load lets up.  For a regular Nomad II you can use nomadii ( http://nomadii.sourceforge.net/ ).  MG support is new so I recommend nomad-tool for the MG.  Hope this helps.  I wish nomad-tool were in portage.  Maybe I'll write an ebuild for it sometime soon.

----------

